

Free ebook: How to build a Rails server (and deploy by hand) - relativkreativ
http://www.relativkreativ.at/ebook

======
relativkreativ
Well, I would say that "ESP is not sending emails" is a slight exaggeration
when one person out of hundreds has problems downloading the book
(hello_newman seems to already have downloaded it without my help).

Again, just drop me a line (so I know which address you used to signup and I
will send you the link).

------
hello_newman
Thanks for posting this! I would really enjoy learning how to build this. I
signed up for your list but didn't receive a link to download.

~~~
relativkreativ
Due to how my email service provider works, it can take up to one hour until
you receive the download link (after clicking the confirmation link).

If you still haven't got it, please write me a short email and I will give you
the link.

